# Duyuru > Vatan SATILIYOR!!!!! >  Kırmızı Kitap nereye sızdırıldı

## bozok

*KIRMIZI KİTAP NEREYE SIZDIRILDI*


 

14.11.2010 15:47

1961 yılından itibaren Milli Güvenlik Kurulu (MGK) yapılanması Türk Dış Politikası ve Ulusal Güvenlik Politikası’nı belirlemede, sivil kanadı temsil eden Bakanlar Kurulu’na tavsiye niteliğinde önerilerde buluma görevini üstlenmiştir. Anayasa’nın 118. Maddesine göre kurulan MGK, 2003 yılında yapılan değişiklikle artık Cumhurbaşkanı başkanlığında, Başbakan, Genel Kurmay Başkanı, Başbakan Yardımcıları, Adalet ve Savunma, İçişleri, Dışişleri Bakanları, Kara, Deniz ve Hava Kuvvetleri Komutanları ve Jandarma Genel Komutanının katılımıyla toplanmaktadır. 

AKP’nin 2003’den beri yürüttüğü ajandanın ürettiği 7. Reform paketi MGK’daki güç dengelerini tamamen değiştirmiştir. 1980’li yıllarda varlığından haberdar olduğumuz Türk Dış politikasının kutsal kitabı olarak tanımlanan ve MGK tarafından şekillenen *“Milli Güvenlik Siyaset Belgesi (MGSB)”* veya diğer adıyla *“Kırmızı Kitap”,* MGK’ nun Türk Dış Politikasını belirlemede güçlü rolünü göstermekte idi. Her beş yılda bir edisyonu yapılan kitabın son yani 2010 versiyonu bilinmeyen eller tarafından Ulusal ve Uluslar arası basına sızdırılmış olup, kitabın bu son halinde Türkiye’nin dış ve iç tehditleri yanında bu tehditlerle başa çıkma yöntemlerinin tamamen değiştirildiği bilgisi verilmektedir. 

Ulusal basında alışıldık şekilde yeterince yer almayan bu değişiklikler Uluslararası basında sayfa sayfa açıklanmakta ve tartışılmaktadır. Ben bu makalede Kırmızı Kitap’ta yapılan strateji değişikliklerini irdelemekten ziyade bir Ulusal Güvenlik Politikası Bildirgesinin nasıl böyle alenen Uluslararası zeminde dahi tartışılma noktasına gelebildiğini irdelemek istiyorum. 
*
GİZLİ BELGE*
MGK Genel Sekreterliği MGSB'nin gizliliği hakkında toplumumuzu şöyle bilgilendirmektedir: 

“MGSB, gizlilik derecelidir. Diğer ülkelerde de güvenliğe ilişkin belgeler gizlilik derecelidir. Milli güvenlik siyaset belgesinin gizlilik derecesi diğer demokratik ülkelerden farklı olmayıp, güvenliğin doğası ve Türkiye Cumhuriyeti’ nin milli menfaatlerinin gereğidir. Türkiye Cumhuriyet’ nin bekası ile milletin refahına yönelik tehdit ve risklere karşı izlenmesi öngörülen siyasetin açık olmasının gerek iç gerekse dış kamuoyunda yaratacağı sakıncalar MGSB’ nin gizli olmasını zorunlu kılmaktadır. Diğer ülkelerde de güvenliğe ilişkin siyaset ve strateji belgeleri gizli olup aynı nedenlerle kamuoyuna açıklanmamaktadır. Milli Güvenlik Siyaseti Belgesi TBMM'de tartışılıp onaylanmamaktadır. Milli Güvenlik Siyaseti Belgesi, gizlilik dereceli bir devlet belgesi olarak değerlendirildiği için TBMM üyelerinin bilgisine sunulmamaktadır. TC milli güvenliğinin sağlanması ve bu amaçla devletin milli güvenlik siyasetinin belirlenmesi sorumluluğu anayasanın 117 ve 118. Maddelerine göre Bakanlar kuruluna verilmiştir. MGSB gizlilik derecesine sahip olduğundan belgenin incelenmesi veya içeriği hakkında bilgi edinilmesi 2945 sayılı MGK ve MGK genel sekreterliği kanununun 10. Maddesi ve 4982 sayılı kanunun yani Bilgi edinme Kanununun 16. Maddesi gereği mümkün olmamaktadır.” 
*
BASINDA YAYINI YASAK*
MGK Genel Sekreterliği tarafından yapılan bu açıklamadan çıktımız ise MGSB içeriği hakkında basına açıklama yapmanın bilgi edinme hakkının sınırları dışında bir suç olduğu yönündedir. 

Nitekim İnsan Hakları Derneği, MGSB’nin bir önceki formunun yaptırımlarının yaratacağını savladığı insani endişeler nedeniyle MGSB’nin yürütmesinin durdurulması talebi ile Danıştay’a başvurmuştur. Bu talep Danıştay tarafından 2006 yılında reddedilmiştir. Kararın enteresan yönü Danıştay bu yürütmenin durdurulması talebini reddederken hiçbir şekilde MGSB’nin içeriği hakkında inceleme yapmamıştır. üünkü Danıştay’ın dahi bu belgeleri istemesi ve incelemesi suç kapsamında değerlendirilmiştir. Danıştay bu kararı verirken gerekçe olarak belgenin tavsiye niteliğinde olduğunu ileri sürmüştür. Yani yargının en üst organının ve hatta TBMM’nin bilgisi dışında Bakanlar kurulunun yetkisi ve görevlendirmesine sunulan bu belge Ulusal Güvenliği ilgilendirmesi yönüyle en gizli bilgileri içermektedir. En basit strateji kuralıda bunun böyle olmasını zorunlu kılar. Seni tehdit olarak görmüyorum veya seni tehdit olarak görüyorum açıklamasının Ulusal veya Uluslararası boyutta yapılması ya bu strateji belgesinin gerçek tehditleri yanıltma ya da bu belge ile deşifre etme dışında anlamı olamaz. 
*
DIş BASINA SIZDI*
29 Ekim 2010 Cumhuriyet Bayramı öncesi Devlet Bakanı ve Başbakan Yardımcısı Cemil üiçek NTV’de yaptığı Canlı Yayında MGSB’nin içeriği hakkında bilgi vermeyi doğru bulmadığını özellikle vurgulamıştır. Belgenin 11 sayfadan ibaret olduğu dışında halkımıza içeriği hakkında ciddi bir bilgi vermemiştir. Oysa 23 Ağustos 2010 tarihinde Benjamin Harvey Uluslararası basında belgenin içeriğinde yapılan değişiklikleri deklare etmeye başlamıştır. Yapmaya çalıştığım literatür araştırmasına göre 28 Haziran 2010 tarihinde Milliyet gazetesinde Aslı Aydıntaşbaş belgenin içeriğinde yapılan değişiklikleri kamuyla paylaşmıştır. Aslı Aydıntaşbaş’ın yazı kurgusu ve içeriği, Tel Aviv Notları olarak geçen ve Hay Eytan Cohen Yanarocak tarafından kaleme alınan Milli Güvenlik Siyaset belgesinin içeriğinin deklare edildiği makale ile bire bir örtüşmektedir. Aydıntaşbaş’ın yazısından algıladığımız önemli bir çıktı da Ekim’de yapılan MGK toplantısına MGSB’nin son versiyonunun Haziran’dan başlayarak yapılan çalışma ile hazır bir şekilde sunulduğudur.

MGSB’de dış tehditlerin sayısının azalmasının neticelerini irdelemek de oldukça önemlidir diye düşünmekteyim. Tehdit sayısının azaldığı algılaması yaratılmasının toplumda yarattığı sonuç Türkiye’nin artık çok düşük oranda güvenlik tehlikesi altında olduğudur. üyleyse ülkenin askeri yapılanma taslağı ve büyüklüğünü (ki NATO’nun ikinci büyüklükte ordusu) tartışma konusu yapmak zamanı gelmiştir. Nitekim son tartışma konumuz olan daha sınırlı bir kapsamda profesyonel orduya geçiş yapılacağı tartışması azalmış dış ve iç tehdit senaryosunun beklenen neticesidir. Kuşkusuz ki bu geçiş kademeli olacak ve kamuoyu bu süreci televizyonları başından adım adım izleyecektir. Netice Türk Ordusunun Türk Dış ve Güvenlik Politikası üzerine etkisini tamamen ortadan kaldıracaktır. Süreçte ileri savunma silahları alımının tamamının Batı ülkelerinden yapılması da söz konusu olacaktır. 
*
*
*Dr. Gülümser Heper
*Odatv.com

----------

